# MN DNR Asking for Input



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

I heard on the news last night the MN DNR is asking for input from landowners and sportsmen on the possibility of another doe season in the NW area of the state. Sounds good.....I hope they'll let NR hunters purchase $50.00 doe tags as ND does for NR hunters. The only thing that seemed a little strange was that they want to have the season Oct 15-16. Seems a little early. If they really wanted to decrease the doe population in that area I say have the season in December when the crps are down.


----------



## birddog131 (Oct 28, 2004)

Last year it was held in October and it was a YOUTH ONLY doe season. I guess it was a great success and the nice weather allowed many youngsters to participate:
Here is the news release from last year: I honestly hope that they would allow NR's to purchase inexpensive doe tags, I know the licenses are unlimited: The NW corner is trying to implement QDM and they need to take the does out: Here is the article. Many hunters complained that it hurt their chances later in the year, but the advocates said, it was reducing the doe population and introducing youngsters. Here you go:
On October 23 and 24 youth hunters age 12 to 14 may hunt antlerless deer during the Northwest Minnesota Youth Antlerless Deer Season.

Unlike the special hunts offered by the DNR, the special youth antlerless season has no limit on the number of participants and is open throughout the 5 county area. To participate, youth must get a free endorsement through the Electronic License System prior to October 23rd.

Additionally, a youth must have a valid 2004 firearms deer license (Zone 1, Zone 2, Zone 3A, Zone 3B, Zone 4A, Zone 4B, Muzzleloader, All-season Deer, or Multi-zone Buck License with a Bonus Permit), have a Firearms Safety Certificate, and be accompanied by an adult during the hunt. The adult may not hunt.

During this special early season, youth may take one antlerless deer. Participating in the special youth hunt does not prevent them in participating in the regular deer season. Youth may purchase a bonus permit and use that to tag a deer during the special season to avoid burning their regular tag prior to the regular firearms deer season.

The DNR and its cooperating organizations, Minnesota Quality Deer Management and the Minnesota Deer Hunters Association, encourage private landowners to provide access to young hunters during the special season. An electronic message board has been set up where hunters looking for land, and landowners looking for hunters can get together.


----------

